# ORCHID MANTIS TATTOO PICS



## lorriekay56 (Nov 3, 2006)

here is the tattoo


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 4, 2006)

cool


----------



## Slan (Nov 4, 2006)

sweeet!!!!!


----------



## Ian (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh lorrie, I love it! Nice one.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 6, 2006)

yup.. this tattoo is telling us there is always a nice large mantis behind every successful woman :wink:


----------



## lorriekay56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Aww you guys are sweet, by the way the woman is a close likeness to me, don't I look good??


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 10, 2006)

sure lol just joking in 13 i like younger women (not saying your old) :wink:


----------

